# My Girls



## StealthRat (Dec 9, 2007)

Here they are:
The hooded rat in my jacket pocket is Eleanor and the black rat in the cage is Sara.

















Also Both my rats have a habit of "mouthing" me. They are fairly new and are sort of scared. Any Suggestions:?: :?:
Sorry Pictures are big (problem fixed)


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

wow, huge pictures of adorable rats!


Does mouthing mean biting?.... well I know my rats will softly nip my fingers if they smell like food or something weird like perfume. They deffinitely hate it if I don't smell like me!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Woah, the pics are huge! 

The ratties are SO adorable!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Cute ^^
My rats will "taste" my fingers every once in a while, but it doesn't hurt. It just tickles a bit. But sometimes Leaf will try to pull my finger off my hand XD


----------



## StealthRat (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks, by mouthing i mean putting their teeth around my finger


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

AHHH!! Giant Rats!!

Heheh. Nice looking girls. One might even say... Larger than life!

Both of our girls used to nibble gently on our fingers... like scraping their teeth on us, rather than biting. That was only for the first couple of weeks. Now, though... the second you put your hand near either one of them, they just lick, lick, lick, lick, lick.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

StealthRat said:


> Thanks, by mouthing i mean putting their teeth around my finger


They're just testing you, as long as they dont bite down.

Roxy accidently bit my thumb the other day. I was giving her a treat and she missed where it was. It didn't hurt or draw blood as she didn't do it intentionally.

Your girls are cuuuute!


----------



## StealthRat (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

Aww! I love the close up of Sara! <3

My rats love to nibble on me a lot, sometimes nibbling a bit hard, I see it as trying to groom me for they love going under my nails. If they ever bite down a little too hard where it hurts just 'EEP' in a high pitched tone and they most likely will stop. The first time time my boy Shin accidently bit my toe the momma's 'eep' scared him to the point to where he cuddled in my hair, licking my ear for about two hours.


----------

